# Re-finish Reo Mini



## Renesh (19/5/15)

Hi Reoville residents.
I have an aluminium reo mini, that started life as a copper vein.
I'd love to re-finish it in something cool, funky and 'unique'.
Need some advice on the process...
i.e. preparing aluminum, what type of paint or top coat to use, methods of finishing for different looks etc..

Any advice and guidance would be greatly appreciated..

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (19/5/15)

Hey Bud, I do this process almost daily, just done another one, so you are more than welcome to come through to my place, and I'll happily help you do it. Or drop it off with me, tell me what you want done, and I'll have it back to you in 2 Days!!!
Love doing this kind of thing!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Renesh (19/5/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Hey Bud, I do this process almost daily, just done another one, so you are more than welcome to come through to my place, and I'll happily help you do it. Or drop it off with me, tell me what you want done, and I'll have it back to you in 2 Days!!!
> Love doing this kind of thing!!



Wow Phil, that would be awesome. I'd like to watch and learn the process. 
I'll pm you to setup a date/time.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (19/5/15)

Cool Man, looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Andre (20/5/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Hey Bud, I do this process almost daily, just done another one, so you are more than welcome to come through to my place, and I'll happily help you do it. Or drop it off with me, tell me what you want done, and I'll have it back to you in 2 Days!!!
> Love doing this kind of thing!!


Great stuff! Can you share your process with us? Maybe even take pics?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (20/5/15)

Andre said:


> Great stuff! Can you share your process with us? Maybe even take pics?


Would be awesome to see!


----------



## Renesh (1/6/15)

Update:
So this weekend, i finally got a bit of free time and decided to try refinishing my Reo Mini. 
Following advice from @Philip Dunkley (thank you sir)... here are the before and after... (apologies, not the best pics)..

Before: Unfinished aluminium look.



After: Complete sand-down, new base coat, metallic blue body, metallic silver door and clear topcoat.





Theres a few rough edges that are driving my OCD (CDO) crazy... so i'm already planning the next redo. But, i'm happy with the first attempt and i'm thrilled that i didn't mess everything up.

Thanks for reading...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (1/6/15)

Renesh said:


> Update:
> So this weekend, i finally got a bit of free time and decided to try refinishing my Reo Mini.
> Following advice from @Philip Dunkley (thank you sir)... here are the before and after... (apologies, not the best pics)..
> 
> ...


Well done. That is a beautiful vibrant blue. Soos 'n nuwe sikspens. Enjoy.


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/15)

Nice job!


----------



## Raslin (2/6/15)

Nice. It looks great

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


----------



## TylerD (2/6/15)

Renesh said:


> Update:
> So this weekend, i finally got a bit of free time and decided to try refinishing my Reo Mini.
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading...


That looks awesome! Well done!


----------



## Renesh (2/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nice job!


Thanks skipper.


----------



## Renesh (2/6/15)

Andre said:


> Well done. That is a beautiful vibrant blue. Soos 'n nuwe sikspens. Enjoy.


Thanks @Andre, digging the blue...


----------



## Renesh (2/6/15)

Raslin said:


> Nice. It looks great
> 
> Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


Thanks @Raslin


----------



## Renesh (2/6/15)

TylerD said:


> That looks awesome! Well done!


Txs


----------

